

Sleuthing Software Can Reassemble Deleted Photos - prakash
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/01/business/01novel.html?ref=business

======
duckbridge
Keep this in mind before you take that photo in the first place!

~~~
jrg
and wouldn't it be nice if they briefed their colleagues, so that law
enforcement officers the world over will stop "asking" photographers to delete
pictures they've just taken.

